# urethroscopy only



## TINAKAYR (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if CPT 52000 can be used for a urethroscopy only? The bladder isn't examined either intentionally or unintentionally (due to stricture). When you look up Urethroscopy in CPT, it tells you to use 52000; but since the code description includes the bladder (cysto...) I don't know if we have to add the -52 modifier if the bladder isn't examined. I can't find anything in writing. 
What do you do in your practice?


----------



## ladybug1998 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, we use 52000 for urethroscopy only. thanks.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 25, 2013)

I add -52 to 52000 since the description of the code includes evaluation of the ureter orifices, bladder and urethra.


----------

